# Neritina snails & SAE..where to buy in GTA?



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello to all in this forum
just wanted to ask..maybe someone here knows..

WHERE TO GET this fish and an invertebrate in GTA ????
( cannot seem to be lucky finding these in local fish stores)SAE Crossocheilus siamensis 
...









and this snail: Neritina snail
































*THANK YOU*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

solamentej said:


> Hello to all in this forum
> just wanted to ask..maybe someone here knows..
> 
> WHERE TO GET this fish and an invertebrate in GTA ????
> ...


I bought that SAE from Frank's last week... (the peaceful ones with the black line extending to their tail) they were only $2.50 each! My bf bought some as well and they are doing really well in both our tanks. Better call and make sure he has enough if you're planning on going. He sells out of fish pretty quickly


----------



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

*Found*

*Managed to find this fish* ( even though very small ones)almost a fry
...and the snails ( brown ones)
in the last pre-Christmas shipment of Big Al's store in Oakville


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

bag als scarborough always has nerite snails every time i have been there they have had them. be prepared for useless eggs everywhere lol i had a bunch a basically gave away awhile back the eggs really turned me off


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 4" SAE and maybe a Nerite Snail to get rid of, sell/trade for new plants.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I know that Managerie always have them on and off. Call first though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw a bunch of them at big al's Mississauga.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

i just picked up 3 nerites from big Als miss. 3/ $8


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Big Nerites 3/$2.99 at Hamilton Big als this week.


----------

